# Campagnolo mirage front hub disassembly



## Herms (Mar 25, 2002)

So, my farely new mirage front hub has already got bearing play. Its making me think I never should have gone for mirage hubs. Its a cartridge bearing hub, is black, and is the latest mirage hub they offered (before doing away with mirage). My problem is, I don't know how to get it apart. It looks like there are C-clip rings inside of the outer dust seal on each side of the hub.

Anyone got experience here or a exploded view of this hub?

thanks to all


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Herms said:


> So, my farely new mirage front hub has already got bearing play. Its making me think I never should have gone for mirage hubs. Its a cartridge bearing hub, is black, and is the latest mirage hub they offered (before doing away with mirage). My problem is, I don't know how to get it apart. It looks like there are C-clip rings inside of the outer dust seal on each side of the hub.
> 
> Anyone got experience here or a exploded view of this hub?
> 
> thanks to all


I never took out a Mirage hub, so I can't answer your first question. But for future reference, The Campagnolo website has exploded views of all components dating back to 1995.

http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/doc/doccatid_3.jsp

Hope this helps.


----------

